# Gun Intro



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Introduce Odin to the gun Saturday. He was awesome!!!! He was fetching his 'bird' and the clays. Silly dog. I was so glad he was okay with the gun. His mother becomes a bowl of jelly when you shoot. She retrieves but she is just a shakin'. Just wanted to share my success. This pic is him waiting ooooh so patiently-not really-for me to throw the 'bird'.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

When you say "clays" do you mean you introduced him to the gun shooting clay pigeons? Can you describe how he has been introduced?


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

I started by throwing his bird standing about a 100 yards away from my hubby while he was shooting clays and I would throw the bird and my hubby would shoot. I just kept moving closer and closer to my hubby as he was shooting. Odin never stopped chasing his bird until he saw the clay shatter then he went after that then went and got his bird. He was just amazing that day. Now I have to work on getting him to point. Yes they were clay pigeons.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

You're very lucky...

I'd say 3/4's of the ruined gunshy dogs that we see are introduced at the trap/skeet range. The remaining are generally first year dogs that get taken out and half a dozen guns go off over the dog.

http://www.willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2012/05/intro-to-gunfire-will-this-myth-never.html


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You are *lucky* but I would seriously quit while you are ahead. Dog got a win. You got a win. Let him remember the good. 

To fix a gun shy dog is 1000% harder then to take it slow and steady. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/letter-from-jack-sharkey.html

I screwed up my first Vizsla to the shot. I'll not do it again.

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Have to agree with both willowyndranch and RBD. YOU are indeed very fortunate. Gun shy dogs are made (by their owners), they are not born that way. 

There are several good sources providing instruction in the proper introduction. I noticed my trainer is using the method I've always used .... get the pup on birds and start with a starter pistol, gradually bringing it closer if he ignores it. The pistol is fired after the bird is in the air and chase has begun. Eventually move up to a .410 or .28 ga, then to a .20, then a .16 or .12, all using the same methodology.

Please note the introduction did not include a firearm, but rather the "softer" sound of the starters pistol.

Good luck.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

I just took it slow and steady he never reacted to the gun. If he would of reacted we would of stopped. He is an amazing dog and want to keep him that way. Now if I could just get him to point like his mother. Back to the trainer for more advice.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm truly very glad that he did not show a negative reaction to the gun through this introduction. If he had, it could very likely already be too late by the time it's noticed. Human nature being what it is, here's how it goes.
_"Oh, Puppy jumped a little at that one. Hmmmm... well, he seems ok now. Let's try one more and see if it was the shot or XXXX. He didn't seem to mind the others so I bet he's ok."_
*B
A
N
G*

Pup's now between your legs, or dragging as far as he can with the leash, tail tucked and fear of the gun imprinted. 
I'm wondering if the trainer you are going back to for more information is the one who suggested introduction to gun at the clays range. If so, I would very much suggest finding a different trainer. ANY trainer that recommends introduction at the range should be considered a Hack. What's the next tip, shoot your dog in the butt at a distance with 8 shot to get their attention? That's a "good 'ole" technique from the same school.

I apologize if it offends VBark - that is not my intent. I'm sure owners who start dogs off at the range have No desire to make their dogs gunshy - they simply don't have the information or knowledge and trust someone who professes to be knowledgable. It angers me every time I see or hear about another poor dog who's field career is RUINED because of an entirely avoidable situation. The reason I am so adamant in my reply is I don't want someone reading this thread and saying "oh, it worked for them" so it must be ok. 
One more bit of unsolicited advice. There are loads of people who have trained a dog or two to some degree of success. They may have gotten lucky with a good 'ole boy method and freely pass it on in a confident manner. *Please* do your homework and find a trainer to help that has trained Hundreds or Thousands of dogs. Find one that always looks for a better way to train. They're out there and likely looking for you too.

Good luck with your boy! It's an exciting journey and he sounds like a great young dog!
Ken


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with the others who say you were pretty lucky! I have one of those gunshy Vizslas. He is really, really scared of any loud, sudden noises. 

I adopted Willie straight out of the dog pound, and who knows? His being gun shy might have had something to do with why he ended up in the dog pound to begin with... 

He LOVES to hunt, though. Just no guns, please. :-\


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

We weren't at a range we were in our backyard.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vbark - read your original post - some may have missed the 100yds away ! to start with - just the forum being who we are _ great job !


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Location doesn't really matter. If clay targets are being thrown, whether at a formal range or backyard range the problem is the same. Lots of gunfire in a short period of time on the first exposure. It seems apparent you still don't feel you got lucky though at least half a dozen forum members concur and I get that. Please understand I'm not attacking you personally, only the method. 
I have no doubt you are a great, loving, wonderful owner I truly hope your luck continues and you get the best dog you've ever had! He is looking awfully darn cute in the photo!
Truly wish you the best.
Ken


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

^^^^ I approve of this message. ;D


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I was lucky. I apparently didn't explain very good. There wasn't alot of gunfire. Husband was working with 2 boys 9-10 who were throwing the clays & strategically placing them so they could shoot them with their bb guns. Have to hit those clays just so with the bb gun. 1 boy shot the shotgun twice. The other boy had his fill earlier at 4H-no dog there. Hubby shot maybe 6 times. With a lot of time in between due to his 2 assistance. Odin had already been around the bb gun and the two boys have no idea how to shut a door nicely. So if he can not be bothered by slamming doors & yelling boys and then a yelling mom!! Then we have thrown the bird with no noise. Loves his bird have to hide it. Now I just need pointers on getting him to point. Won't be doing any more gunwork.


----------

